# Family Gathering



## petree (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, so the parents want to smoke some pork tenderloin and chickens this weekend. what is the best way to do this?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Petree - first off, please stop by Roll Call and tell us a bit about yourself (where you're from, what type of smoker you're using, experience, etc...). 

For chicken and pork tenderloin there are several ways to prepare and smoke them depending on the taste buds of your eaters. I highly suggest brining the chicken before smoking. The pork tenderloin can be injected and wrapped in bacon, or just thrown on the smoker wrapped with bacon. 

What's great about this hobby is it's as easy or as difficult as you want to make it. If you want easy - go with little prep and and add a few seasonings to the outside of the meat to give it some flavor (i.e. salt and pepper). Regardless what you do, good luck and hope to see some pics!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 7, 2008)

petree, a couple questions first. Are you talking about a tenderloin or loin. The loin is much bigger than the smaller tenderloin. Second question, are you looking to cook individual chicken pieces or whole chicken?

For the larger loin I would recommend that you smoke it up to approx. 150Âº internal (some take it out a little earlier at 140Âºish). Wrap it in foil to hold it until dinner time. Also if it is a loin I would recommend that you try Dutch's Mohogany Sauce (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hread.php?t=64)

Tell us about the chicken and what type of loin you are looking at.


----------



## petree (Jul 9, 2008)

mom was wanting to do tenderloin Although a loin may be better for a large group event and I was thinking whole chickens -- I have a GOSM


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 9, 2008)

On a smoker, silly.....


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Now that's funny right there.......I don't care who ya are!!   LOLOL


----------



## meowey (Jul 9, 2008)

Smoke the loin to 150Â°F, rest and slice.  Brine the birds, I suggest doing it "Beer Can" style, smoke to 167Â°F temp in the thickest part of the breast.  Make sure to put the pork above the chicken.  Pork drippings on chicken are fine.  Chicken drippings on pork may be a source of cross-contamination.

Hope this helps!  Keep asking questions, we'll keep answering!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flip (Jul 15, 2008)

And remember, smoked chicken skin has a tendency to be a bit chewy. Whenever I do anything with skin on, be it whole or part, I finish it over a higher heat on the grill.

Good luck!


----------

